# Flair RAW Appearance Discussion - WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*



> Obviously, with Evolution having been reunited, the obvious role for him is clear.


Show up drunk and try to get through his lines without falling over?


----------



## lj123 (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

:flair4 :yes


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

FINALLY NAITCH 

:flair2 :flair2 :flair2

Flair vs. Ambrose on the mic please :mark:. Actually Trips vs. Ambrose on the mic too :mark:. Fuck it, everybody just cut a promo on each other :mark: :mark: :mark:.


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

I need a new pair of pants.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

Starbuck, 


Evolution is FINALLY going to be WHOLE once more. Bow to the Masters.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

The irony of the oldest one having the most hair. I hope Flair is sober.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*



ninealevyn said:


> I need a new pair of pants.













PLEASE be true. Naitch bringing the entertainment is always welcomed.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

WOOOOOOOO.


----------



## ImmortalTechnique (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*



IDONTSHIV said:


> The irony of the oldest one having the most hair. I hope Flair is sober.


Having long hair, does not mean you have more hair follicles.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

inb4blading


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

:mark: Now that's Evolution :mark: Woooooooooooooo!


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

Dammit, I was really hoping they'd save this for ER, as a surprise. Oh well, it's better than not getting the full reunion at all I suppose :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Paladine (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

I guess the bad edit job where they removed him from almost all of that evolution video they played last week made them realize how stupid it was to not have flair be a part of this.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

:yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

Having Flair back is always great.

Hopefully he is used well to elevate this feud.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

can you imagine a triple powerbomb on Flair? :mark: (i know that is not going to happen)


----------



## Raizel (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

MMMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAN!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! BY GOD GENE!


----------



## TheFightingFowl (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

I dunno, Flair is so beloved at this point it might undermine some of Evolution's heel heat


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*



Wagg said:


> can you imagine a triple powerbomb on Flair? :mark: (i know that is not going to happen)


:lol

Ric Flair upon even reading this starts to bleed like a motherfucker at the mere thought of the triple powerbomb


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

FUCKING YES


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

Expected to hear about String's WWE debut. Instead I get NAITCH for the whole Evolution reunion for the first time since August 16, 2004. :flair2 :mark:


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

The shitstorm begins :trips


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

:flair4

DAT Nature Boy.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Does nothing for me. Yawn.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

thought it was gonna be sting debuting what a let down


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

:flair4

DAT Nature Boy.

EDIT: Sorry for the double post.


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

I wouldn't mind an old fake out by having him demonish Evolution for standing in the way of the WWE's evolution of some shit and only to turn on The Shield and break out the leather belt for a good old fashioned whipping! :flair3 Hopefully on Ambrose for some epic selling moments.
:ex:


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

Flair should totally come out and tell Evolution he doesn't believe in them because he's now a Creationist.:lol


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

The same old shit, just WOW...


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

Imagine they have him pretend to side with Evolution only to help the Shield. :russo


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

My body has only four days to get ready. This will be a tough task.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

OT but is the forum going weird for anyone else?


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

This thing writes itself. Raw begins with Evolution asking Flair to join them just like the good old days. A grounded, serious and realist Flair says that it's 2014 and Evolution's time has passed and it's time for the new generation of stars like the Shield. Triple H doesnt like this answer and it looks like there is some animosity between Evolution and Flair. Fast forward to Raw's ending with Evolution vs Shield brawl. Suddenly Flair's music hits and he comes down to the ring with a chair, it looks like he is coming to help the Shield, but instead he hits a Shield member and joins Evolution like the classic naitch we know.


----------



## Genesis187 (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

WOOOOOOO

Cannot wait for this!


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*



Terminator GR said:


> This thing writes itself. Raw begins with Evolution asking Flair to join them just like the good old days. A grounded, serious and realist Flair says that it's 2014 and Evolution's time has passed and it's time for the new generation of stars like the Shield. Triple H doesnt like this answer and it looks like there is some animosity between Evolution and Flair. Fast forward to Raw's ending with Evolution vs Shield brawl. Suddenly Flair's music hits and he comes down to the ring with a chair, it looks like he is coming to help the Shield, but instead he hits a Shield member and joins Evolution like the classic naitch we know.


This would suck, Flair IS evolution, everyone expects him to be with that group.

It would be a way better twist to have Flair turn on HHH and join the shield, its hard for him to be a heel now anyway. Plus the shield would benefit massively from having Flair to cut promos.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

Awesome. Can't wait.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*



Simply Flawless said:


> OT but is the forum going weird for anyone else?


Database errors like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*



RM Dandy said:


> Database errors like there's no tomorrow.


Damn it where's the Shield to handle this injustice lol


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

i'l drink to that....

no wait bad choice of words, hope Flair didn't hear that.


----------



## Don't Call Me Paul (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

Should he be coming back for a prolonged period, awesome. If it's a one-off appearance, I hope they use him to introduce a new member and get some heat on them.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Would of preferred Flair interfering in the extreme rules match and costs Shield the match...Tbh not looking forward to seeing Flair, I was never able to take to him


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

Honestly, I can't stand Ric Flair, and I've actually loved seeing Evolution without him there, but as long as he's sober I'll be fine with it I guess.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

Not a Ric Flair fan so hopefully he's just here for a quick segment.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

Always love seeing DA NATURE BOY show up. Can't have a proper Evolution reunion without the most entertaining member.


Though I do wonder what role he'll actually play in this. Especially if Batista is actually taking time off already, I could see his appearance being a one-off thing.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

Hilarious. If it was a spoiler that Flair was going to be on the show and Evolution hadn't reformed, no one would give a shit. Rather the thread would be filled with people saying ''oh not this old bastard again''. But because he's part of Evolution, somehow that makes him worth seeing. 

That makes sense unk2


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

Always fun seeing crazy old man Flair busting a blood vessel at ringside lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

Ric Flair TO JOIN EVOLUTION PLEASE!!!! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## colin922 (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

What if Shield kidnaps Flair or beat him down although I don't think he can really do anything physical and he wouldn't be able to take Triple Powerbomb.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*



THANOS said:


> Honestly, I can't stand Ric Flair, and I've actually loved seeing Evolution without him there, *but as long as he's sober *I'll be fine with it I guess.


Might as well ask him to be twenty years younger and wrestle for an hour. Not going to happen :lol


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

It's always great to see the nature boy, an Evolution reunion wouldn't be the same without him.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

Evolution ughhh 

Awful. A storyline from one of the companies lowest points in terms of popularity coming back. What a great idea.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*



KingLobos said:


> Evolution ughhh
> 
> Awful. A storyline from one of the companies lowest points in terms of popularity coming back. What a great idea.


:lol so true, but so many start marking as soon as their music hits. Never thought they were a big deal tbh, they all may have many title reigns combined but still don't see them as one of the Goat stables.

Flair joining them will at least make them get some kind of reaction.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

But...but what about Jindrak?!?!


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*



Reaper Jones said:


> Show up drunk and try to get through his lines without falling over?


No need for you to sound like a prick about it.


----------



## braajeri (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

While he's there he might as well tell Miz he can't use the figure 4 anymore.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

They should have kept this as a surprise and have him return at the end of raw to help Evolution.


----------



## Neil_totally (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

Oh for fucks sake, please don't let him anywhere near the Shield. Flair has absolutely ZERO to offer anyone, and having him side with the Shield (even if it's just to turn on them later) would be awful for them (as it would be for anyone to join them, honestly. but it would be worse with Flair. He's hideous)


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

I really wanna see Flair and Ambrose just go ape shit crazy on each other.


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

Is it just me that thinks he will come back and side with The Shield rather than Evolution? It isn't as obvious as pwinsider makes out IMO.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

Heh, NOW we've got an Evolution reunion. :trips2 :bigdave rton2 :flair

Would love to see him go crazy on the mic against the Shield.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*



DGenerationMC said:


> I really wanna see Flair and Ambrose just go ape shit crazy on each other.


:shiiit

Just take my money i'd watch that for 3 whole HOURS i ain't even kidding i am as serious as a Steve Blackman family portrait


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

Shit just got real


----------



## Poueff (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

Actually hoping he comes against Evolution and just tears them a new one on the mic, but to hell with it


----------



## superplex23 (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

I hope Naytch isn't drunk, and delivers those high energy promos like we know he can
:flair3
Woooooooooooooooooooo!



Poueff said:


> Actually hoping he comes against Evolution and just tears them a new one on the mic, but to hell with it


They might get him to back The Shield to help them get more over, either at Raw or ER


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*



braajeri said:


> While he's there he might as well tell Miz he can't use the figure 4 anymore.


This would be great


----------



## HavokTheGiant (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

Great to see flair is back.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

:flair3 _*Ric Flair.*_:flair2

*Arrives
''Wooooo''
Take a Superman punch
Blades
Leaves 

*


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

This needed to happen IMO, Flair is a missing link in Evolution.

Can't wait to see this go down, hopefully Ambrose ruins all these cremepuffs on the mic. :mark:

Nah should be very good, extremely excited for this match.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

:lmao


*Eternity* said:


> :flair3 _*Ric Flair.*_:flair2
> 
> *Arrives
> ''Wooooo''
> ...


:lmao

For the love of god can someone in WWE PLEASE make this happen? It'd be the most hilarious thing he did since the sweaty Woo-off with Angle in 05


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

Triple powerbomb to Flair please. I'd pay to see that


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

Oh my Sweet Jesus :mark: :mark: :mark:

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

It just ain't evolution with Ric Flair in it. And to be honest, this is about the ONLY thing I'd want to see him doing at this point, just stand there next to the other three, look Nature Boy-ish, and keep his mouth shut. Can't ask for much more than that.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

The GOAT returns. Seeing Evolution as a whole again, man. It's just awesome.  (Y)


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

WOOOOOOO! :flair


----------



## bmtrocks (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

I'd like to see Flair be on the side of Evolution at first, but at the pay-per-view ends up helping the Shield win by cheating. That way the Shield can still get a strong win while Evolution won't look that weak for their future War Games rematch.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

He'll criticize evolution, they'll gang up on him, then "SIERRA HOTEL INDIA......",


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Awesome  

Love flair WOOOOOOOOOOOO


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

It's just Flair? Where's my major news?


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

It's gonna be great to see Ric Flair back on TV. Wooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

I hope he's drunk and shits on the mic.


----------



## youmakemeleery (May 27, 2013)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

He always needed to be a part of this. It will only add to the value of it.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

:jericho4


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*



SoupBro said:


> :lol so true, but so many start marking as soon as their music hits. Never thought they were a big deal tbh, they all may have many title reigns combined but still don't see them as one of the Goat stables.
> 
> Flair joining them will at least make them get some kind of reaction.


Totally agree Soup. This was during the time when, outside of Steiner and Kane, I only watched Smackdown. HHH's 25 minute promos and talent burying as part of Evolution killed my interest in RAW completely. Luckily, he's been awesome in his current incarnation and much more unselfish than ever before.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Just in case you forgot:
MY CLIENT BROCK LESNAR CONQUERED THE UNDERTAKER'S UNDEFEATED STREAK!
MY CLIENT BROCK LESNAR CONQUERED THE UNDERTAKER'S UNDEFEATED STREAK!
MY CLIENT BROCK LESNAR CONQUERED THE UNDERTAKER'S UNDEFEATED STREAK!
MY CLIENT BROCK LESNAR CONQUERED THE UNDERTAKER'S UNDEFEATED STREAK!
MY CLIENT BROCK LESNAR CONQUERED THE UNDERTAKER'S UNDEFEATED STREAK!
MY CLIENT BROCK LESNAR CONQUERED THE UNDERTAKER'S UNDEFEATED STREAK!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

His return will probably be ruined with a lame ass dead crowd


----------



## Darksyde (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

As long as he elbow drops his sport coat at some point during RAW I will be satisfied.


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

We finally get a full Evolution reunion this Monday.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*



THANOS said:


> Totally agree Soup. This was during the time when, outside of Steiner and Kane, I only watched Smackdown. HHH's 25 minute promos and talent burying as part of Evolution killed my interest in RAW completely. Luckily, he's been awesome in his current incarnation and much more unselfish than ever before.


Nah. He's just as selfish as ever, the only difference is that now it's in his best interest to make stars out of other talent because he's the boss and not an active wrestler. It's a cloaked selfishness. He has to help others now because that's what furthers his current career, as opposed to his career as a wrestler.


----------



## Bambambryan (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

Flair as a heel? Can't see the crowd booing him at this point in his career.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*



evilshade said:


> His return will probably be ruined with a lame ass dead crowd


God I hope so :.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Nah. He's just as selfish as ever, the only difference is that now it's in his best interest to make stars out of other talent because he's the boss and not an active wrestler. It's a cloaked selfishness. He has to help others now because that's what furthers his current career, as opposed to his career as a wrestler.


Maybe so, but at the end of the day he put over my favourite guy HUGE, and it looks like he'll be putting over the Shield next, so I can't complain. Knowing these things, and what he's done for NXT, have allowed me to give him a pass for things I usually wouldn't, and appreciate what he adds to story-lines with his talent. In the past I would have let his politicking and burying cloud my opinion of him, but this is no longer a factor for me.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

i kinda picture flair as the guy that got JR fired nowadays


----------



## Mr Heisenberg (Oct 23, 2013)

*Are you a fan of Ric Flair potentially coming back to join Evolution?*

I've read and heard mixed reviews over Flair most likely returning in St Louis this Monday to probably join evolution. Some people really oppose it while others LOVE it.

I obviously love it because without the nature boy, it's just HHH randy and batista. The nature boy was the one with the goddam stylin and PROFILIN BABY!!!! 

So I am definitely FOR Flair coming back and hopefully being a regular for the next few months on raw. Obviously not to wrestle even though Lord knows WWE will try to make a Flair vs Hogan match or some shit at Summerslam in an I quit match or something :lmao

Anyways what're your opinions on the LIMOUSONE RIDIN......


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Are you a fan of Ric Flair potentially coming back to join Evolution?*

Only as a manager.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Are you a fan of Ric Flair potentially coming back to join Evolution?*

ric flair is so old that the next time he does this... 










i'm going to think he had a brain aneurysm


----------



## FlyingBurrito (Mar 9, 2014)

*Re: Are you a fan of Ric Flair potentially coming back to join Evolution?*

Flair absolutely can work. He's still the dirtiest player in the game and I'm sure he's got some old school tricks up his sleeve that we don't see in the current WWE.

But at the same time, he's really old. And it seems hard to picture him stylin and profilin.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Are you a fan of Ric Flair potentially coming back to join Evolution?*

Yes as long as Sting joins The Shield.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Are you a fan of Ric Flair potentially coming back to join Evolution?*

Yes he can be a ring side distraction for when Batista starts to gas out during a match


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Are you a fan of Ric Flair potentially coming back to join Evolution?*

As long as he's only a manager and doesn't take too many bumps. (or any at all, but then again, they are feuding with The Shield...)


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Are you a fan of Ric Flair potentially coming back to join Evolution?*

very much no, can't stand him


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*



obby said:


> i kinda picture flair as the guy that got JR fired nowadays


I think they wanted an excuse to fire JR for awile. If it wasen't this, they'd have found another excuse. They were cutting his duties and responsibilities and TV appreances for years.


----------



## superplex23 (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Are you a fan of Ric Flair potentially coming back to join Evolution?*

As long as he stays sober and doesn't further taint his rep


----------



## sky_queen3 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*



HereComesTrouble said:


> We finally get a full Evolution reunion this Monday.


I really hope we do, it just feels slightly incomplete without him.


----------



## TheVipersGirl (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

In St Louis

*Randy's hometown*
Always something huge happens when he's in their hometown. So Ric Flair adding to the full Evolution return in his hometown will be epic. You can always count on the St Louis crowd. They should've done the Evolution "formation" "return" in his hometown, rather than the lackluster pop they got,


----------



## TheVipersGirl (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: Are you a fan of Ric Flair potentially coming back to join Evolution?*

As a manager yes.


----------



## darksideon (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*



sky_queen3 said:


> I really hope we do, it just feels slightly incomplete without him.





> Ric Flair has been booked to return to WWE on this coming Monday's RAW from St. Louis.
> 
> One would assume that Flair will be getting involved in the Evolution storyline because of his history with the group. As of two weeks ago, *the plan was for Flair not to be involved in the reunited Evolution.*


That sucks since he was always the most entertaining one in that group.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

Lol wud da haell, Ofcourse he will be involved in the reunited evolution if this is true.

Cant wait ,pumped etc etc :mark:


----------



## Tha Rassler (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*



D.M.N. said:


> Obviously, with Evolution having been reunited, the obvious role for him is clear.


The obviousness regarding the obvious role is obviously clear.

Who are the idiots writing for these dirtsheets?


----------



## smarty456 (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: Are you a fan of Ric Flair potentially coming back to join Evolution?*

As long as he's a manager only who will make the occasional vintage low blow


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

:mark: :mark: :mark:

Naitch the GOAT!!! My body is ready :banderas


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

I could see him initially take Shield's side during a confrontation with Evolution on Monday only to swerve everyone and backstab Shield. Similar to times that Dusty Rhodes helped Cody get the upper hand against DX and Rey Mysterio in previous years during their respective feuds.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

I just have one thing to say:

:mark:


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Are you a fan of Ric Flair potentially coming back to join Evolution?*

Nope can't stand him, but I know I'm in the minority so let it happen.


----------



## Ponpon (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: Are you a fan of Ric Flair potentially coming back to join Evolution?*

I never like to see old guys wrestling when there's a lot of people on the roster.

He's too old for this, seriously. :/


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Are you a fan of Ric Flair potentially coming back to join Evolution?*

Hell No. All he is going to do is try to hog the spotlight. Every single one of his appearances he makes now are pathetic. I don't like John Cena at all, but when he is on the brink of breaking Flair's record I will be 100% in his corner rooting for him to win. Flair acts like he is the greatest wrestler in history all because he has the record for title wins. Title wins that are not even real. Fuck that guy.


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: Are you a fan of Ric Flair potentially coming back to join Evolution?*

Nope. Like King, his old ass needs to sit down and keep his tits from flapping all over the damn place.


----------



## Codarik (May 7, 2013)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

I have a feeling he's gonna be the "voice of reason" so to speak.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

Odds Ric Flair delivers an elbow to his jacket in the middle of the ring after a rant?

40%?


----------



## nkjimipink (Jun 26, 2013)

*Re: Are you a fan of Ric Flair potentially coming back to join Evolution?*

cant wait if he actually does


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Are you a fan of Ric Flair potentially coming back to join Evolution?*



SCSU said:


> Nope. Like King, his old ass needs to sit down and keep his tits from flapping all over the damn place.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Are you a fan of Ric Flair potentially coming back to join Evolution?*

Yep. Tha Naitcha Boi!!!


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Are you a fan of Ric Flair potentially coming back to join Evolution?*

He's almost 70 year's old. Of course i'm not a fan of this, i don't care if he's just a manager or not. Good Lord, when you get that old, just go away.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Are you a fan of Ric Flair potentially coming back to join Evolution?*

Sure.

He's much better at promos than Orton or Batista.


----------



## Regnes (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: Are you a fan of Ric Flair potentially coming back to join Evolution?*

I can't see a reason how Ric Flair could take away from this, it's not Evolution without the Nature Boy.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Are you a fan of Ric Flair potentially coming back to join Evolution?*

Manager? Hell yeah.

I also don't mind him being THE DIRTIEST PLAYER in the game and taking a few bumps and hitting a few low blows for Evolution.


----------



## A Wise Man (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re: Are you a fan of Ric Flair potentially coming back to join Evolution?*

But i thought Randy Orton and Ric Flair hated each other. How can they co-exist in Evolution together? :hmm:


----------



## Powers of Pain (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

Arrive.............Strut............Elbow drop the jacket............leave

Woooooooooooooooooooo!

Be good to see old Naitch again though


----------



## prodandimitrow (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Are you a fan of Ric Flair potentially coming back to join Evolution?*

No,i have been fairly vocal that i dont like Ric Flair one bit.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Are you a fan of Ric Flair potentially coming back to join Evolution?*

it was not too long ago at the OSR when Flair returned and the IWC said that they don't wanna see his carcass but now is fucking awesome that he comes back.


----------



## Mr Poifect (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*



Reaper Jones said:


> Show up drunk and try to get through his lines without falling over?


Fuck yeah!


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

Great news! Expect the crowd to be dead as fuck, though.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Are you a fan of Ric Flair potentially coming back to join Evolution?*

I'd like to see him but strictly as a manager and NOT for Evolution.


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Are you a fan of Ric Flair potentially coming back to join Evolution?*

No.


----------



## goldenarmz97 (Aug 31, 2012)

*Re: Are you a fan of Ric Flair potentially coming back to join Evolution?*

Yes, because I want to see him go off script. Lol.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*



Reaper Jones said:


> Show up drunk and try to get through his lines without falling over?


rofl. That IS what he did last time.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*



PalladiumL said:


> Great news! Expect the crowd to be dead as fuck, though.


they were dead for Hogan who is the GOAT so why do you expect them to give Flair a huge pop in 2014?


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Are you a fan of Ric Flair potentially coming back to join Evolution?*

His promos lately have been worse. He's old. If he can promo, great. if not, don't return.


----------



## RD25 (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*



Wagg said:


> they were dead for Hogan who is the GOAT so why do you expect them to give Flair a huge pop in 2014?


HE just said he doesn't expect them.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Are you a fan of Ric Flair potentially coming back to join Evolution?*

He's not needed. The promo last week was perfectly executed by both Evolution and Shield.


----------



## INFERN0 (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Are you a fan of Ric Flair potentially coming back to join Evolution?*

no, he's 137 years old


----------



## elperfecto (May 19, 2013)

*Re: Are you a fan of Ric Flair potentially coming back to join Evolution?*

I've NEVER been a fan of Flair. But now he's just annoying, bitter, and sad to watch. Keep him off TV. Let him do some interviews for DVD's or whatever here and there, but please keep him off TV. He has nothing else to offer to the business.


----------



## michelem (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: Are you a fan of Ric Flair potentially coming back to join Evolution?*

yes, as long as he doesn't enter a match


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Are you a fan of Ric Flair potentially coming back to join Evolution?*

Yes, of course. 

He shouldn't wrestle but should absolutely be a part of the group.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Are you a fan of Ric Flair potentially coming back to join Evolution?*

I've just never been a fan of Ric Flair.

Period.


----------



## SauceAgeRoll (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Are you a fan of Ric Flair potentially coming back to join Evolution?*

Flair blitzed cutting promo's similar to that of Royal Rumble 04 is money. Wooooo.


----------



## Melrose92 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Are you a fan of Ric Flair potentially coming back to join Evolution?*

A drunk nature boy Woo'ing constantly is gold. He has to return!


----------



## reilly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

and people bash Hogan for hanging on too longfpalm:side:


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Are you a fan of Ric Flair potentially coming back to join Evolution?*

I used to be, before I found out he bashed guys that are 10x more talented than him in my opinion ( foley and hart)


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Are you a fan of Ric Flair potentially coming back to join Evolution?*

Absolutely, it's not quite the same without him.


----------



## @MrDrewFoley (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

I am very much less than excited. Let's hope it's not to wrestle. I don't think even Daniel Bryan could save that one now.


----------



## BadTouch (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: Are you a fan of Ric Flair potentially coming back to join Evolution?*

He absolutely should come back as a manager, give Evolution the Flair factor. I'm a massive fan of the Nature Boy. All those who disagree, learn to love it


WOOOOO!


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Are you a fan of Ric Flair potentially coming back to join Evolution?*

My idea for the return of Flair is to help Evolution cheat and get the win over The Shield at ER. Flair should absolutely not be involved in any actual matches but he is perfect for the manager role. Flair is at his best when he is heeling it up.

I just hope they don't waste his return on RAW...


----------



## JamesPondo (Feb 1, 2014)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*



reilly said:


> and people bash Hogan for hanging on too longfpalm:side:


I have no problem with cameos from legends like Hogan, Flair etc. As long as they don't do anything physical.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

*WOOOOO~! :flair3*


----------



## AboveAverageBob (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Are you a fan of Ric Flair potentially coming back to join Evolution?*

As a manager, yes. Although I do think now HHH could play the Flair role as the "past". Use Orton and Batista as the present (yes I know Batista is older but he's full time) and pick someone else as the "Future". Would be a nice rub.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

60+ year-old Flair > *everybody* else


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Are you a fan of Ric Flair potentially coming back to join Evolution?*

He's a member of Evolution, it makes sense.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*



reilly said:


> and people bash Hogan for hanging on too longfpalm:side:


 Hogan and Flair are trying to hang on? To what? They're not trying to do anything. They're there to make appearances which obviously the fans love. Good grief.

I don't usually watch Raw these days but I always will tune in to see my favorite wrestler of all time. Woooooo!


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

Easily the most entertaining member of Evolution. No question.

What's scary is I recently watched Evolution vs Benoit, HBK, Shelton and Foley from 2004 and Flair was the MVP of the match. DAT Talent :banderas


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

Still amazes me that most people think he is coming back to join Evolution. He has been a face for ages now and I can't imagine the crowd booing him, even if he was with Evolution. I am certain Flair comes back and sides with The Shield.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

He could pull a HBK and still turn heel. Or pretend to join Evolution and side with The Shield later. Eitherway there's guaranteed to be a Flair segment with one or both of the groups, that's what I'm most excited about.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

Holy sh**! Can't wait for RAW!


----------



## Axeslinger0u812 (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

With Batista taking time off after ER....how could Flair not be returning to keep evolution a stable until they figure out another member? You can't just have Triple H and Orton to keep Evolution going.


----------



## RizoRiz (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

I'd love it. I found Evolution boring, but he was the one entertaining part about it, along with at times Orton. He seemed to really enjoy being part of a big storyline again as well


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

meh, hopefully he's drunk


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*



Starbuck said:


> FINALLY NAITCH
> 
> :flair2 :flair2 :flair2
> 
> Flair vs. Ambrose on the mic please :mark:. Actually Trips vs. Ambrose on the mic too :mark:. Fuck it, everybody just cut a promo on each other :mark: :mark: :mark:.


^^^^^^^^^^^^Hahaha yes. I love it when other ppl posts my thoughts exactly!! Less work for me!



WOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

I actually never realised how much I embody Flair. Limo ridin jet flyin lobster eatin grey goose drinkin! fuck! jakked for monday


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*



CesaroSection said:


> Still amazes me that most people think he is coming back to join Evolution. He has been a face for ages now and I can't imagine the crowd booing him, even if he was with Evolution. I am certain Flair comes back and sides with The Shield.


That would make no sense. Especially since Batista will be taking time off soon, Flair is Evolution!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> What's scary is I recently watched Evolution vs Benoit, HBK, Shelton and Foley from 2004 and Flair was the MVP of the match. DAT Talent :banderas


That's a classic TV match. The only time Evolution as a unit was in a match together. And I think you're right about Flair being the most entertaining. Benoit is always a good shout in those matches with his intensity but Flair and his antics are simply untouchable.

WOOOOOOOOOOOOO! :flair3


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

I hope the Shield Triple powerbombs him.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

:flair4 Oh Yeah, Naitch is back and Evolution will completely reunite :mark: WOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

Please be drunk













:lol I'm kidding
Gonna be great him they have him interact with The Shield.



Starbuck said:


> FINALLY NAITCH
> 
> :flair2 :flair2 :flair2
> 
> Flair vs. Ambrose on the mic please :mark:. Actually Trips vs. Ambrose on the mic too :mark:. Fuck it, everybody just cut a promo on each other :mark: :mark: :mark:.


This guy gets it. 

Flair/Trips and Ambrose. One night. Just for the love of god pull the trigger. WE NEED THIS 

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

terrible

its just depressing to see his swollen drunken face now.this guy hasn't been worth listening to for years. its really just sad that he was too stupid to take care of his money and has to embarrass himself by going out there in the condition he's in now.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

WOOOO! :mark:


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*



Choke2Death said:


> That's a classic TV match. The only time Evolution as a unit was in a match together. And I think you're right about Flair being the most entertaining. Benoit is always a good shout in those matches with his intensity but Flair and his antics are simply untouchable.
> 
> WOOOOOOOOOOOOO! :flair3



That chop battle between Flair and Benoit :banderas :banderas

Going into the match I thought Orton will get most of the ring time, being the youngest. Was surprised when Flair and Hunter spent more time in the ring than Orton and Batista. Flair took an absolute beating but was amazing :lol


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*










"WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO let's go Randy!!! common Dave kick his ass WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO "


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> That chop battle between Flair and Benoit :banderas :banderas
> 
> Going into the match I thought Orton will get most of the ring time, being the youngest. Was surprised when Flair and Hunter spent more time in the ring than Orton and Batista. Flair took an absolute beating but was amazing :lol


Yeah, I was surprised at the lack of ring time Orton got too. I don't think he was in the match for about the first 10 minutes of it. But Flair is infinitely entertaining when taking a beating. Triple H looks like he has an inner mark out moment when Flair does the face flop after Benoit destroys him in the corner. And the crowd reaction to it is always gold. I'm not an old school guy at all and that style of wrestling doesn't appeal to me much but Flair is an exception. I can listen to him yell on a mic or take a beating and poke eyes all day long.

There's not much that beats watching two Horsemen chopping the shit out of each other. Have you seen the one-on-one match between Benoit & Flair from February of that year?






Flair gets a bloody chest from one of Benoit's chops. :lol


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

As Batista is taking time off Flair couldn't have come back at a better time.

Can't wait until next week.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

Ric flair to reunlotion with evolution.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*



4hisdamnself said:


> "WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO let's go Randy!!! common Dave kick his ass WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO "


:lmao

Batshit crazy Flair is hilarious but to be honest Evolution doesn't really need the guy. They want boos not cheers.


----------



## ADRfan (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

It´s no surprise that Flair is returning since evolution was reborn. I was expecting him this week already. They will probably have a reunion and Flair will have to make a choice if he wants to be a part of the group.


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

I was just joking when i mentioned reforming Evolution to screw Bryan at Wrestlemania but I was close and SOO WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO FUCKING WOOOOOOOO EXCITED Woo Woo WOo for Flair to return! He is a wrestling and talking GOD! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

Fuck yes DAT NAITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

Eh, I kinda don't care. I can't imagine WWE or Vince let Flair go off and be Crazy ass Flair.


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

Every time I see Major Spoiler and Raw in the same sentence I keeping hoping for Sting.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

Oh fucks sake, through out the last couple of years, the forum was so shitting on Flair now its riding its old saggy bannana, fuck him.

Evolution and basically Flair alone is what made me lost interest in wrestling in about 5 years or so.

Maybe its charity work for him, since the E knows he is ass broke, but he will find a way to blow it all up in smokes anyway.


----------



## Domingo (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

WOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*



Wagg said:


> they were dead for Hogan who is the GOAT so why do you expect them to give Flair a huge pop in 2014?


They were not dead, Hogan consistently got the biggest pops of the night.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

Pumped for the full reunion of Evolution.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

Triple H confirmed on Twitter this afternoon that Flair will be on tonight's show. He tweeted:

"The greatest of all time...... Tonight #RAW @RicFlairNatrBoy"


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*



TheMenace said:


> Pumped for the full reunion of Evolution.


fpalm

Can Flair please keep his damn pants on? I've seen enough of his craggy old man arse to last me several life times


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*



-Halo- said:


> Oh fucks sake, through out the last couple of years, the forum was so shitting on Flair now its riding its old saggy bannana, fuck him.
> 
> Evolution and basically Flair alone is what made me lost interest in wrestling in about 5 years or so.
> 
> Maybe its charity work for him, since the E knows he is ass broke, but he will find a way to blow it all up in smokes anyway.


Well, not everyone is on the Flair/Evolution bandwagon. I still don't even want to see Flair and really am not all that hyped for Evolution.

Its crazy that the WWE is still using Flair and yet JR is gone. I guess friendships really do keep you around. Flair has to be kissing the feet of Vince and Triple H at this point for putting money in his pocket so that he isn't totally broke.


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

Fuck this guy,


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

I Love Flair, once he passes away he'll have a ton of people making little banners & shit with R.I.P. written on it, looking past his latter years and appreciating what he did while he was in his prime.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Ugh fuck off flair, scumbag

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## asdf122345 (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

For one night only sure. Only to betray them and help the Shield out.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

Oh, Flair's back, yay...


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

Woo. Ric Flair. It will be cool as breeze to see him again.


----------



## leeblue (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

Im out....can not stand ric flair...


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

Returns > Positions himself to make himself look like he is against what The Shield is doing > All a lie and positions himself with Evolution again

The greatest thing about this is that it really shows their faith in The Shield and this gives them a massive push. Strangely Bryan has gone from the massive high of Wrestlemania to sliding down the card against Kane.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

i hope Naitch hooks up with evolution and starts rampaging about like a total loon
fuck the hater Flair going bananas acting likes hes drunk and senile is pure gold


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Coyotex said:


> i hope Naitch hooks up with evolution and starts rampaging about like a total loon
> fuck the hater Flair going bananas acting likes hes drunk and senile is pure gold


Yes........acting.......

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*



doinktheclowns said:


> Returns > Positions himself to make himself look like he is against what The Shield is doing > All a lie and positions himself with Evolution again
> 
> The greatest thing about this is that it really shows their faith in The Shield and this gives them a massive push. Strangely Bryan has gone from the massive high of Wrestlemania to sliding down the card against Kane.


Bryan can't have got any higher after his Mania win so it is only natural that whatever he did afterwards would not be as big. 

Bryan is still positioned as the number 1 guy on the show and bigger than Cena and The Shield.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

No thanks to AARPlution


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

I'm an old NWA/WCW guy but I just don't get excited about seeing Flair any longer. I guess it's his lengthy run in the NWA combined with his WWE/WCW/TNA face time and all his returns. He really doesn't have any tread left. It's pretty sad to say since I'm sure he still desperately needs money. Just don't have any "wooos" left in me, I suppose.

I would much rather see more Mick Foley than Ric Flair.


----------



## ChristiansPeep13 (Mar 29, 2014)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

It angers me when people say "OMG Evolution is back together! brb jizzing myself." NO, Naitch is a part of Evolution and the biggest part, at that.


----------



## elperfecto (May 19, 2013)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*



ChristiansPeep13 said:


> It angers me when people say "OMG Evolution is back together! brb jizzing myself." NO, Naitch is a part of Evolution and the biggest part, at that.


HHH is the biggest part. Followed by Orton, then Batista, then Flair. Flair hasn't been worth anything since the early 90's (and that's being generous).


----------



## pagi (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

No Flair tonight?


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

Ah I love it when I am right. Could see it a mile off which is a shame as shocking turns/surprises are much more fun.


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

flair is so old now. feels bad man..






takes me back :mark:


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

i'm as big a fan of flair as the next guy but lets be honest, he needs to retire from the business, he's past Danny Glover "I'm too old for this shit" territory.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*



Reaper Jones said:


> Show up drunk and try to get through his lines without falling over?


Yup. Just as I predicted. It sucks... But it's really obvious. Probably limited his time for that reason too. 

I don't mind coming back for last hurrahs, but in the case of Hogan and Flair, the last hurrah happened a long time ago. They're both done... Completely. Almost no marketability left in them. They can't even give a rub to anyone else now. In fact come across as coming in to bask in someone else's glory.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

Best segment of the night.

When he walked away with his mic turned on and you could hear random "WOOOOOOOO"s in the background when the match was starting. 9.8/10


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 

It sucks that he didn't remain with his old crew, but everyone kind of gets why he had to side with the face team.


----------



## pagi (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

Flair praising the Shield was supposed to be followed up by a huge pop, Flair waited for it and never got it, lmfao.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*



pagi said:


> Flair praising the Shield was supposed to be followed up by a huge pop, Flair waited for it and never got it, lmfao.


his delivery ruined it

timing is everything in promos


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*



RM Dandy said:


> Best segment of the night.
> 
> When he walked away with his mic turned on and you could hear random "WOOOOOOOO"s in the background when the match was starting. 9.8/10


That was him? I thought that was JBL fpalm


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

Flair really added nothing, tbh. It was pretty much just a giant "WTF was that all about?".


----------



## Immortal_Phenom (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*



pagi said:


> Flair praising the Shield was supposed to be followed up by a huge pop, Flair waited for it and never got it, lmfao.


:lol

I would've rather watched the real 4 Horseman reunited and praising The Shield than Evolution reuniting tonight.


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

Wouldn't be surprised if he's only pretending to like the Shield, only to turn on them at Extreme Rules and join Evolution again.


----------



## Immortal_Phenom (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*



skyman101 said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if he's only pretending to like the Shield, only to turn on them at Extreme Rules and join Evolution again.


"The Dirtiest Player in the Game"


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

what the fuck? Was he drunk again? He's not GOD anymore. That delievery sucked ass and Evolution still can't get a pop/heat when they make their entrance.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

Was hard to tell if Flair was wasted, or if the whole marble mouth thing was just age.... or if it was a combination of both. 

At this point Flair could show up with a needle in his arm, grab Stephanie's breast on camera, and HHH loves this guy so much that he'd still keep asking him to come back lol.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*



Rick_James said:


> Was hard to tell if Flair was wasted, or if the whole marble mouth thing was just age.... or if it was a combination of both.
> 
> At this point Flair could show up with a needle in his arm, grab Stephanie's breast on camera, and HHH loves this guy so much that he'd still keep asking him to come back lol.


I lol'd and then cried because it's true.

I grew up on Flair and the Horsemen and was always rooting for Flair against Dusty. It pains me to watch him now.


----------



## Immortal_Phenom (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

Where's good ole Dave Meltzer to rate his buddy Flair when you need him.....? Don't get me wrong, Flair is one of my favorites, but he's so past it at this point. 

Actually feel sorry for the guy. He's going to have a void for remainder of his life relating to his son and stepping back in the ring isn't going to fill it no matter how much he steps in the squared circle.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*



Thuganomics said:


> That was him? I thought that was JBL fpalm


I'm pretty confident it was him.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

Sounded like JBL's raspy voice doing the Wooos.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*



Dub J said:


> Sounded like JBL's raspy voice doing the Wooos.


cole would of said something


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

Don't know about tonight. Commentary wasn't exactly all that chatty. It was if all three were hungover.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*



Dub J said:


> Sounded like JBL's raspy voice doing the Wooos.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kH3IGoZdEg

3:32

Sounds like him honestly. You can even see him holding the mic in front of his mouth while climbing down the steps and leaving the stage.

No ok, the first woooo was Flair's and then it's JBL. Bloody idiot.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

That's what I was thinking. That is was a mix of both of them. JBL can now add "wooo" to his portfolio containing such greats as "what's up?", "we have ourselves a flying Uso", and "they didn't learn that from daddy".


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*



RM Dandy said:


> I'm pretty confident it was him.


It wasn't Flair because you can see that he doesn't have a mic when he leaves the ring.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

Some people still get mad that Flair is not a part Evolution anymore? he looked so out of place... it was hard to watch


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

Just as I predicted, Flair didn't deliver.


----------



## eldoon (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

The exact same thing is going to happen that did in tna

Flair is going to buddy up with the faces - like fortune
and then turn on them and be a part of them all along - like immortal


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

The crowd just died with the the turn on Evolution. Was a WTF or more meh ... I think meh...


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

The Flair segment was reminicent of the Bret Hart / Vince Mcmahon Wrestlemania match where the entire Hart family came out for Vince but it was a double cross and it was delivered so badly be Bret, unfortunately, it didn't really work. Same thing last night, it made little sense. 

They should have gone with Ambrose joining Evolution at some point soon. Actually, maybe they will.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Flair did seem kinda drunk last night. Can't blame him too much though, he must've watched that 2nd hour of Raw and ordered a double of whatever he was having.


----------



## Dawgg (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Nah. He's just as selfish as ever, the only difference is that now it's in his best interest to make stars out of other talent because he's the boss and not an active wrestler. It's a cloaked selfishness. He has to help others now because that's what furthers his current career, as opposed to his career as a wrestler.


:lmao He can never win with some of you.


----------



## FlyingBurrito (Mar 9, 2014)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

I did laugh when the ref had to help Flair into the ring. The ref holding the rope for a wrestler was a first.


----------



## michelem (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*



FlyingBurrito said:


> I did laugh when the ref had to help Flair into the ring. The ref holding the rope for a wrestler was a first.


what? they've done 1 million times with Flair as a sign of respect...
Anyway, Keep him far from the TV shows. He was awful.


----------



## G-Mafia (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

I'm pretty certain the ref holding the ropes was a sign of respect. Flair was off last night though.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*



FlyingBurrito said:


> I did laugh when the ref had to help Flair into the ring. The ref holding the rope for a wrestler was a first.


I can't even fpalm


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Nah. He's just as selfish as ever, the only difference is that now it's in his best interest to make stars out of other talent because he's the boss and not an active wrestler. It's a cloaked selfishness. He has to help others now because that's what furthers his current career, as opposed to his career as a wrestler.


This guy is right!


----------



## Lord_Tensai_Mark (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*



Reaper Jones said:


> Show up drunk and try to get through his lines without falling over?


Third post in the thread. Bingo. :lol


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

Flair showed up drunk because the last time he appeared at a WWE event, he got J.R. fired. He drinks to forget the bad memories from the past. To Shield himself from the pain and let his feelings take part in Evolution by going sad to numb. The whole Shield vs Evolution feud is metaphor for Flair's mental well being, the struggle he has to face on a day to day basis to be in control of his situation.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*



evilshade said:


> Flair showed up drunk because the last time he appeared at a WWE event, he got J.R. fired. He drinks to forget the bad memories from the past. To Shield himself from the pain and let his feelings take part in Evolution by going sad to numb. The whole Shield vs Evolution feud is metaphor for Flair's mental well being, the struggle he has to face on a day to day basis to be in control of his situation.


Are you a counsellor? 

Flair was tanked, absolutely rocking a 7.5/10 buzz.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*



Klee said:


> They should have gone with Ambrose joining Evolution at some point soon. Actually, maybe they will.


I sincerely doubt they continue Evolution past ER.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Major *SPOILER* for Monday's Raw*

The guy lost his son i think Flair is excused from acting out of character as losing a child just amounts to the very worst think a human can go through.


----------



## colin922 (Apr 21, 2014)

*Flair on Raw*

He seemed drunk and out of it. What was the point of his appearance? He sorta reunited with Evolution for couple of minutes and then endorses The Shield and leaves. Flair should seek help from DDP.


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Flair on Raw*



colin922 said:


> He seemed drunk and out of it. What was the point of his appearance? He sorta reunited with Evolution for couple of minutes and then endorses The Shield and leaves. Flair should seek help from DDP.


I think old, intoxicated, and incoherent is his gimmick now.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Flair on Raw*

It was embarrassing. They should never cart his drunk ass out there again unless he's actually sober. They had to know he was not right prior to going out there. I'm sure Vince was upset to some degree.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Flair on Raw*



CripplerXFace said:


> I think old, intoxicated, and incoherent is his gimmick now.




Him and Roddy Piper could form a tag team.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Flair on Raw*

...was drunk as hell.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Flair on Raw*

He was a drunk fucker...it was cringeworthy to see but oh well



Hotdiggity11 said:


> Him and Roddy Piper could form a tag team.


Or room them together in Legends House 2 :lol


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: Flair on Raw*

He was drunk, you could hear him slurring his words, I wish Naitch would take better care of himself..


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Flair on Raw*



colin922 said:


> He seemed drunk and out of it. What was the point of his appearance? He sorta reunited with Evolution for couple of minutes and then endorses The Shield and leaves. Flair should seek help from DDP.


If you saw his TNA run you'd know that he's been working tanked for quite a while now. So this really is anything I didn't already know.



Headliner said:


> It was embarrassing. They should never cart his drunk ass out there again unless he's actually sober. They had to know he was not right prior to going out there. I'm sure Vince was upset to some degree.


If the last 4+ years have taught us anything is that Ric Flair being sober during a promo or a public appearance is never going to happen.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Surprised they let him go out there drunk. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Flair on Raw*

Flair's return would have been so much better if the segment was a Shield/Evolution debate with JR as the moderator.
Every superstar has 1 min to speak, so basically if someone goes way over the time limit then JR gets fired


----------



## smarty456 (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: Flair on Raw*

Wasn't he always a drunk mess who slurs in the ring tho? Seemed like the same Nature Boy to me

He'll come out with the Shield at ER and double cross them with a low blow late in the match to give Evolution the upper hand


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Flair on Raw*

I'm not sure you guys know just how hard Reid's death hit Ric. It hit him really hard in fact so hard that he's drinking literally all the time now.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Flair on Raw*

HHH is the ultimate Flair fan boy, it's going to look really bad if the WWE keeps booking him while he's in this state and he ends up dying or something.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Flair on Raw*



Rick_James said:


> HHH is the ultimate Flair fan boy, it's going to look really bad if the WWE keeps booking him while he's in this state and he ends up dying or something.


Sadly I get the feeling we're not that far off from that happening. A year or 2 from now if I were to come on my computer and read the Ric Flair has died of alcohol poisoning I'm not really going to be surprised at this point.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Flair on Raw*

Yeah the man must not care anymore if he's always drunk.....getting JR fired.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Flair on Raw*

Did you expect something different from him?


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Flair on Raw*

It was embarrassing to watch him like that, he was drunk and slow as hell.


----------



## HavokTheGiant (Dec 5, 2013)

flair was awesome at raw yesterday.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

his segment was garbage tbh.

why the hell he's even there?


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

Why allow him on TV when he is that p*ssed? It was just embarrassing all round. He took alot longer than he was supposed to and when he said to HHH about going home and eating "rib eye steak" HHH legit looked annoyed and agitated by it. 

I've never been a fan of Flair anyway but that was still a sad sight.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Was he really drunk? I thought that's how he always delivered his promos.


----------



## tabish.f16 (Feb 27, 2013)

Karma101 said:


> Was he really drunk? I thought that's how he always delivered his promos.


Same here but Naitch got a big pop from an otherwise dead crowd. Can't wait for ER! :mark:


----------

